# Toilet at Mexican Restaurant



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saw this at a local Mexican Restaurant last night. Thought it was too creative not to share with you guys.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Why does it have to be a Mexican restaurant....could've just said saw this at a local restaurant


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Ay corumba!


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

No disrespect intended, I was just being descriptive.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> No disrespect intended, I was just being descriptive.


Just dickin' witchya


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that is a creative use of chrome fittings, unworkmanlike and sad, but still creative!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks good, solid work and craftsmanship! Great job!


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Honestly, biggest thing I see wrong is the angles.. I have to have everything straight, square, plumb, parallel and/or perpendicular..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Biggest oops that I see is it appears as though the screwdriver stop isn't accessible. Looks like you need a dime to turn that valve off or a stubby screwdriver.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Biggest oops that I see is it appears as though the screwdriver stop isn't accessible. Looks like you need a dime to turn that valve off or a stubby screwdriver.


These'll do it...


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Could hang your coat on it at least!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah Mexicans are .... Umm the best plumber ever... (Snickering ) they keep the rest of us busy. Sorry if you don't like this but most of them are hacks


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes I love it! 
So it wasnt put together with the service guy in mind, aayy so what, makes it interesting and why should every flush valve be easy and straitforward to work on... unless when you turn the screw it starts shooting a stream of water out, like happened to me the other day. Cool pic


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yeah Mexicans are .... Umm the best plumber ever... (Snickering ) they keep the rest of us busy. Sorry if you don't like this but most of them are hacks


You are obviously a retard... Grow up moron, I know Mexicans who could plumb circles around you!! This kind of childish **** should be left in your pocket, next to your tiny balls!!


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe the plumber was eating food there and had to plumb that in quickly. Had a job a few weeks ago I had to do that for. Re-pipe on a house, ran all the cold side quickly so I could use the toilet haha


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

mightypipe said:


> You are obviously a retard... Grow up moron, I know Mexicans who could plumb circles around you!! This kind of childish **** should be left in your pocket, next to your tiny balls!!


yes,there are some really good mexican plumbers around,i worked around a crew of them a few yrs back on a huge apt bdling and i tell you this,they had their **** together,i actually learned a little from them ole boys.:yes:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yeah Mexicans are .... Umm the best plumber ever... (Snickering ) they keep the rest of us busy. Sorry if you don't like this but most of them are hacks


Grow up kid, don't you think that some MEXICAN can be reading now, actually some MEXICAN that can teach you plumbing? Comprendes?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Grow up kid, don't you think that some MEXICAN can be reading now, actually some MEXICAN that can teach you plumbing? Comprendes?


. 

Mendez.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks like they should have left the S45 out and it would be straight and the stop would be acsesable . Oh crap how do you spell accesable .


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Accessible. Yeah I thought the same thing


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yesterday at a metal structure factory and......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Yesterday at a metal structure factory and......


And Gargalaxy for the win. :thumbup:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

What about this one Mr. Biz? Just happened now.....from where those hackers get the ideas? I love them, they keeping me busy :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmmm....

Exposed PVC to the sloan valve is hard to beat.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

You know you are a plumber when you can be found taking pictures of odd plumbing in the bathrooms.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow you guys are really angry I made a little crack about my experiences not even serious but I've been away from this form for a bit and now I come back to read your angry and childish words. Truth is you should all be ashamed of yourselves you have no idea of the knowledge that my small mind contains. And as far as me having tiny balls your wife would disagree.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it took this long for a comeback? :whistling2:


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Where do you get fittings like that? And guacamole colored Teflon tape?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah well wife had a baby and I lost track of everything now #2 is on the way and I feel older and wiser


----------

